# Miami DMI2



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

just want it to see if anyone has been getting blocks and if there's any update on what is going on with DMI2 have not work in 1 month now


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I gave up on Amazon in Miami. Not worth refreshing the screen for hours everyday just for a chance at grabbing a block that will be gone in a fraction of a second after being posted.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

I picked up a shift last Night. 4 shifts were available. Now, at the warehouse, spoke to workers and they told me it was an error in the system and those shifts were not supposed to be available. Amazon,of course, had to give us work. Had a sweet shift. Easy money today. I haven't worked in a week. I guess I was lucky last night


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I have no idea what's going on there. I've only been able to get 4 blocks in the past 3 weeks. Last time I worked was last Thursday and I asked one of the workers at the warehouse what was going on and she hesitantly told me she couldn't say. I don't know if she meant that she couldn't say because she didn't know or because she wasn't allowed to, but I got the impression it was the latter.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

I spoke to the workers. They told me it was because they were giving it to white vans. why the white vans? Because apparently some flex drivers were stealing packages by not scanning them. Others had , 2 shifts with different accounts, will scan half their route with 1 account and the other half with 2nd account. Flex driver will get double pay. Luckily, Amazon caught on quick. That's why they started checking how many packages you were leaving with and had to reflect number on cart/dolly. Because of the crooked drivers , we all are suffering. I used to pick up a shift every night, if not in the mornings. But whatever, all good things must come to an end. Thanks to the asshole drivers.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> I spoke to the workers. They told me it was because they were giving it to white vans. why the white vans? Because apparently some flex drivers were stealing packages by not scanning them. Others had , 2 shifts with different accounts, will scan half their route with 1 account and the other half with 2nd account. Flex driver will get double pay. Luckily, Amazon caught on quick. That's why they started checking how many packages you were leaving with and had to reflect number on cart/dolly. Because of the crooked drivers , we all are suffering. I used to pick up a shift every night, if not in the mornings. But whatever, all good things must come to an end. Thanks to the asshole drivers.


Ugh, that really sucks. I feel like I have a good idea of who some of those clowns might be, faces I see every time I'm at the warehouse, either working on the same shift as me or just hanging out on the grounds. I hate people; had to mess up a good thing. So aggravating.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

I agree. Some were making their money. Some were taking advantage. The whole group gets penalized.


----------



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> I spoke to the workers. They told me it was because they were giving it to white vans. why the white vans? Because apparently some flex drivers were stealing packages by not scanning them. Others had , 2 shifts with different accounts, will scan half their route with 1 account and the other half with 2nd account. Flex driver will get double pay. Luckily, Amazon caught on quick. That's why they started checking how many packages you were leaving with and had to reflect number on cart/dolly. Because of the crooked drivers , we all are suffering. I used to pick up a shift every night, if not in the mornings. But whatever, all good things must come to an end. Thanks to the asshole drivers.


Wow that is terrible this is what happens when people get to greedy, it was a great job they was no need to cheat the system I just hope Amazon can found away to just deactivate the people that did this and let the people that did the job they was Supposed to keep doing it,


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

The damage is done....we are feeling the aftermath. Hopefully , Amazon can forgive .


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> I spoke to the workers. They told me it was because they were giving it to white vans. why the white vans? Because apparently some flex drivers were stealing packages by not scanning them. Others had , 2 shifts with different accounts, will scan half their route with 1 account and the other half with 2nd account. Flex driver will get double pay. Luckily, Amazon caught on quick. That's why they started checking how many packages you were leaving with and had to reflect number on cart/dolly. Because of the crooked drivers , we all are suffering. I used to pick up a shift every night, if not in the mornings. But whatever, all good things must come to an end. Thanks to the asshole drivers.


You definitely know much more than you should, must know someone on the inside..... Regardless thanks for the insight and it's amazing when you think about it. Like picking up a block every night was pretty descent, but then these people just invented new ways to trick the system.

Honestly in my mind it never once crossed on instilling refresh software or doing these two accounts to pick up double blocks, I just smile because I have to admit these people are creative......

Hopefully any and everyone can find something solid and let this be a lesson to everyone as well........

Peace


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

The information was given to every driver that asked them. There was even a meeting with the blue jackets and the drivers. That info was given out in the meeting. I know some drivers don't know about it, that's why I am giving this info out now.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

No blocks released at the 10 pm drop just now...


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

Nope. nothing at all.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Yep.....no blocks again at 10pm release for quite a few days now. But....was one who was able to grab a block for yesterday/tuesday. Was a glimmer of hope that things were loosening up but quickly dashed as was informed about it being a "mistake". So, that is confirmed.

Hadn't heard about them locking us out because of all the "shennanigans" but obviously something has been up since they don't even let us on the property anymore until they are ready to load.

So.....may have to "stick a fork" in this gig as it may be done??(at least here in Miami) Have been hearing all sorts of "rumors" but not sure what or who to believe.

Yeh....been away for a while as the pukes banned me! Won't be posting much as too much censorship on this forum. If you don't point your aggression and discontent towards Amazon or Uber they don't like it here!!

I'm sure i'll be permanently banned eventually........I dislike people who can't handle the truth and a little discourse!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> pukes banned me! Won't be posting much as too much censorship on this forum. If you don't point your aggression and discontent towards Amazon or Uber they don't like it here!


I think you are awesome but your censorship came in the form of attacking other posters. I dont think anyone minded your criticism of Amazon


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Seems like there's no blocks to be had at all these days. Wish there was someway I could know for sure so that I don't keep refreshing the app through the day like an idiot.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I think you are awesome but your censorship came in the form of attacking other posters. I dont think anyone minded your criticism of Amazon


 Well that was my point........you have to take the bad with the good. They have an ignore feature here, that is how USERS/Posters have the power to filter out what you don't want to hear or read. We're all adults here that should be able to handle themselves. 
Anyway....don't want to hash out old shit.....

Look how boring this place became in the last week or 2!?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Seems like there's no blocks to be had at all these days. Wish there was someway I could know for sure so that I don't keep refreshing the app through the day like an idiot.


 I managed to squeeze in 2 blocks this week but more luck than anything. I'm done with fishing but interestingly enough, was doing it this morning and had my phone in my hand most of the morning......go to take a leak, leave my phone on the table and what do you know, a notification came in! 
Like the MutherF'er knows when you're not watching!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I managed to squeeze in 2 blocks this week but more luck than anything. I'm done with fishing but interestingly enough, was doing it this morning and had my phone in my hand most of the morning......go to take a leak, leave my phone on the table and what do you know, a notification came in!
> Like the MutherF'er knows when you're not watching!


I always tell my wife that amazon is listening and watching. If I go to clean my glasses, block. If I say I may as well get an oil change, block. If she asks me to take the trash out, block! Staring at the screen and in a click rythmn, are you kidding me?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> I always tell my wife that amazon is listening and watching. If I go to clean my glasses, block. If I say I may as well get an oil change, block. If she asks me to take the trash out, block! Staring at the screen and in a click rythmn, are you kidding me?


Amazing how that works! 

Well, 3 notifications today, missed 2 but saw one for a 2:30. So, most blocks i've seen released during the day in a long time.

Looks like we're getting the "offers" option for accepting and scheduling blocks a day ahead sometime this week. I hope that works as I much rather get blocks the day or night before than on the fly.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yep.....no blocks again at 10pm release for quite a few days now. But....was one who was able to grab a block for yesterday/tuesday. Was a glimmer of hope that things were loosening up but quickly dashed as was informed about it being a "mistake". So, that is confirmed.
> 
> Hadn't heard about them locking us out because of all the "shennanigans" but obviously something has been up since they don't even let us on the property anymore until they are ready to load.
> 
> ...


Missed you so much minus the profanity you use. Welcome back!


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

I got a shift today. I got a shift in miami beach. Well,everybody that was there picking up a shift was in miami beach. My route was scattered, out of 40 packages, I was able to deliver 15. My 4 hour block was up and went back with returns. I wasnt the only one either. So many returns.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> I got a shift today. I got a shift in miami beach. Well,everybody that was there picking up a shift was in miami beach. My route was scattered, out of 40 packages, I was able to deliver 15. My 4 hour block was up and went back with returns. I wasnt the only one either. So many returns.


 Seems like a shift in delivery areas for us? On tuesday they gave me 10 packages for Brickell and Downtown, 6 of which were reattempts. Discovered that they don't show on your itinerary map which really sucks for finding them. Took about an hour and a half and 4 packages had to come back. 2 which where 2nd attempts to a non existent company on the 20th floor of wells fargo building. They will go back out for a 3rd delivery even though I called support to tell them. They just said mark undeliverable. What makes no sense to us is just standard practice to Amazon.

Hopefully it's not a trend for more Miami routes which I used to only see on occasion. I thought they were giving most of those to the white vans and keeping us in North Broward?

ADD: Funny white van story.....was delivering to high rise tuesday. Had one package, waiting for front desk. I ask if I can deliver or do they accept, he says he'll take it. Getting signature and white van driver walks in with 10plus packages. I engage in some small talk, seems uninterested and attitude so no problem. He did say was out of the gardens.........front desk says sorry, you'll have to deliver yours to each customer!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> I got a shift today. I got a shift in miami beach. Well,everybody that was there picking up a shift was in miami beach. My route was scattered, out of 40 packages, I was able to deliver 15. My 4 hour block was up and went back with returns. I wasnt the only one either. So many returns.


 That might explain the late night block releases i've seen in the last few days. So many returns they have to reattempt. But I find it odd that they would send drivers into Downtown at that hour? Anyone pick up those late blocks?


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

There is no blocked app crap. I came here to find some info on an unrelated issue and come across this talk. And you don't need someone on the inside to tell anyone anything.
'Someone on the inside'? What is this a ****ing movie??!

Look, the people there don't say anything because they don't know anything. Shift managers, I mean. These guys are wrapped up on the logistics part. Packing, slamming and getting routes together.

Some guys track it online, some track drivers, etc. Some release blocks of they see more orders coming in than the available drivers can do per route. Simple.

The problem is drivers that were in DMI (the guys who pick up in the back of the warehouse) were transferred to UFL1 (Front of warehouse aka flex) and when that happened they brought their little trick with them.

What trick? It's called Finger Replayer or FREP. An app which is free in the play store and which records finger movements on a touch screen then replays it ad-infinitum. (Means for ****ing ever)

Anyway, frep changed the game. It goes faster than any normal human being can. It doesn't cramp up or get tired or frustrated. It uses no significant source of power, and wastes no battery.

That's why you see the block come up and it's ****ING GONE before you even realize you can touch the screen.

Now that ****ed things up worse than the rafters and pirates who loophole their way into the app. Because the pirates and rafters went at it manually, and this app beats anyone stone cold.

Then, if that's not bad enough another app came about which beats even frep, REPI-TOUCH, which requires a phone to be rooted in order to manipulate the Amazon app and the phones O.S. And just about anything else it comes into contact with.

So guess what? Frep users couldn't get a thing either. Now it went to the REPI-TOUCH users.

True, sometimes rooting a phone 'bricks' a phone. (****s it up so that it will never operate and can be used as a paper weight) but that's a small risk.
Also these guys use cloaks to hide the root since it goes against Amazon policy.

And that's why Amazon blocks have gone to shit. Amazon knows by the way, they just don't care. That's why they try to switch up the app but still fail. They are bound by a graphical user interface and since any movement that can be made on a touch screen can be recorded, drivers are in a position to **** Amazon into the dust and Amazon needing the drivers, can do nothing about it.

Here ends the lesson.

Note: all the drivers know about it, no body says anything. I found out late but it's a waste of time. The apps at free in play store so go ahead and snag 'em.
It won't make a difference at this point. It's all bullshit anyway, but none so more than the schmucks posting here talk g about 'someone inside'.

What a crock of shit.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

It's too bad they don't make you confirm your block via captcha


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

Amazon does not care. It's simple, look. Flex drivers are not essential to anything. I came on board with flex when it went online. I went through the whole thing. Background check, orientation online, orientation at the local and later on a field tester for the restaurant feature.
My crew was good. 10 drivers strong. We could get it done. 8 drops, 10 drops, 13, 1r, 15 even 18 drops per route.
We were reliable. We earned between 1000 and 1800 per week.

There were about 50 to 60 solid drivers in the pool, our crew (Krazo the wacky Pollack) and (Limepro the guru) were a main backbone of the crew. In Doral, Florida we help make Amazon flex a success...

Then came the pirates, those who scanned a barcode link that brought them inside the app circumventing the whole onboarding process, and about 30 additional drivers to the pool messed things up badly, but we still managed to earn about 1K a week, often more. It was just hard.

Then came the DMI crew and with it the frep app and it all got ****ed six ways from Sunday.

Now the original crew has dwindled down to maybe 10 people, the pirates are all but gone, the new guys run the show with: rigged apps, multiple phones running the same app, cloned accounts, family specials (every member has an account) rooted phones in violation of every Amazon clause and who the hell knows what else.

Amazon knows, the team leaders know, the general manager, the supervising manager, the pickers, the packers even the sub contracted security guys ALL know.

Corporate knows, IT knows. They have the shitty numbers to prove it, week in and week out. They have returns en masse, late deliveries that reach the 95% range per window. They have complaints piling up... yet they DON'T GIVE A RAT'S ASS one way or the other.

It's finished. Amazon has finally been strangled to death, it was a good run. It went to shit. Like uber, like Lyft. Like all the shot that comes out offering earnings to people wanting to work.

The crew now don't speak English, hell even their Spanish is suspect.
They can't drive, don't know the city and don't give a shit about anything but the paycheck.

So long Amazon, it was a nice time. Bon voyage mother****ers.

It's over. Anything that comes down the pipeline now is pure garbage.

I say we use this forum to bet on the ponies, at least that pays... sometimes.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I understand your frustration with the current situation, however it is not the fault of the DMI transfers over to UFL. The problem is simply that Amazon, for whatever reason, thinks it is better to have a massive surplus of drivers. Also, I am sure you did a great job but I really dont think the current drivers are doing any worse. All said and done it is an easy job that almost anybody can do, hence so many eager workers. 
The Frep and Repetitouch block acquisition is a direct result of increased competition for blocks. Many people, including myself, started discovering Frep when the app changed to a simple tap to refresh. At that point it was easy to realize the appropriate keywords to search in the play store to come up with an app to accomplish the automated screen refresh.


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

The gulf between what you think and what you know is an ancient ocean wide.

Drivers now are shit. If you happen to be one of the ones categorized as 'now' then you may be an exception. You can spell.

These sonsofbitches can't even drive. Don't speak English and routinely deliver late or, not at all. If you understand the system of how their orders work you can see the % points per block and you can see where it's divided between successful delivery and unsuccessful delivery.
It's cool coded in case that's helps. The unsuccessful are red. And it's always higher than the successful delivery ratio.

Also, you can ask anyone there, that runs the show (Anton, Marie, Andy, etc) and see what they tell you.

I can see you have to defend your position by saying that anyone can do the job but in my opinion only English speaking people who know how to drive and navigate and negotiate the roads, meet their deadlines, deliver to the right house or apt and follow procedure.

If it's so simple why does Amazon routinely toss people out for all the stupid infractions?

I can offer my opinion if it helps. Because the cocksuckers who came in ****ed things up. I have no problem with people working, but if you aren't able to understand a car, speed limits and or how to find a house, and have to result to cheating to stay 'competitive' that makes you a scumbag cock sucking piece of shit in my considered opinion.

Alas, what do I know. Like I said, Amazon is passe. You seem really hip, but if you knew about frep and repi why didn't you share that with the people on here long ago, instead of commenting on my thread?

Don't bother replying. I know the answer already.


----------

